# Future floor finish



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, so I have just dipped my first 2 in future, I had the bodies on wire and then it floats around. I was thinking of makeing a stick with a beat chassis screwed on to dunk it. How do you other fine gents pull this off?
I want to get a flat black dash to hopefully shine like glass. If this dont work has anyone sprayed clear on these?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's how I do it.. I got a margerine tub full of future. I have a post tapping tool I got from an ebay seller last year. Screw it in, and dip. Make sure the car is right side up and level while it's drying, and check for drips after a minute or so. dab drippies with a clean paper towel. 

Alternate method.... Take a chassis.Xtrac or tjet (make one of each) Or even better pull backs.. Drill a hole in the center. screw the chassis to 3/8 or 1'4 dowel rod. screw/ snap body on the chassis and dip away..


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

The Complete Future
http://swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I brush it on thin. Sometimes I do two coats. I rinse the brush under warm water. This works fine for me.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

ok, more input!! thanks doba, i think that may be the ticket or dip then brush off excess? did 2 dips about 2 hrs apart on the dash fugly flat black, its starting to shine up. it looks like a few more to go. I may try the spray bottle, but that may be a pain because of the clog up factor


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

I just use rustoleum lacquer high lustre coating . Two or three coats works great.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

2racer said:


> I just use rustoleum lacquer high lustre coating . Two or three coats works great.


did you ever spray a dash car with it? just wondering if the paint would react before ruing it and sending it to the pine sol...lol
got a pic of a car with it sprayed with the rustoleum?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a dowel with a junk chassis screwed to it thru the arm hole... then I dunk the body in a glass jar with Future at the bottom. bring it out, turn it right side up and tilt it back a little... use a paper towel to "wick" off any runs that might collect at the rockers or quarter panels. you don't want to actually dab at the body with the paper towel, just barely let it touch the bottom of the droplet hanging off the bottom of the car...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I always did like Doba, a few thin coats.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

slingshot392 said:


> The Complete Future
> http://swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html


Thanks for this link! I didnt realize it got this deep. I'm still a newbie... Good info here!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'm a paint it on (mop it on) guy too...*



sethndaddy said:


> I always did like Doba, a few thin coats.


I like to use a floppy natural hair brush. Kind of like what kids use for watercolors (Crayola even makes'em). These can even be found at the super market in the aisle with school supplies or at Walmart type stores too. Just pinch and pull the brush to be sure no loose brush hairs come out when your using it. Actually it starts drying as soon as it hits the air and it's self leveling to a certain degree, so you don't want to go back into a section you just covered. Another tip is if you see a bubble when your applying it... *pop it.* It will generally NOT pop on it's own and ... surprise!!!!... when you come back it will still be there only now it's dry ...doh!!! The red Healy on the left was painted with Tamiya "Dull Red". I'd say it started more like eggshell, but you can see 2 coats of future shines it right up. I've been using bamboo skewers stuck into styrofoam as a means to hold the car for painting and futuring. nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a small suckerware container half filled with Future. Since it has been sitting in there for a while, it has no bubbles. I drop the whole body into the container and gently slosh it around so no bubbles are created. I use a big metal tweezers and pull the body out and place it on a cloth towel. Takes about 6.3 seconds per body. In the time it took to type this I could have done 5 bodies.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Like others I have a small container filled about two thirds deep. I have mounted chassis cores to a couple of dowel rods that allow me to mount a body to the chassis and dip the bod into the future by holding the rod. Once I dip, I allow most of the excess to drip back into the container for a minute or so. Next I spin the rod over a trash can to throw off any other excess that may be stuck in a cranny, just for 30 seconds or so, Then I stick the dowel in a styrofoam block so the bod is level and let it continue to dry. Which for the most part, Future will dry relatively fast. The attached pic shows a couple of bods mounted on the chassis core. Enjoy.....  rr


----------



## peak (Jan 24, 2009)

AfxToo said:


> I have a small suckerware container half filled with Future. Since it has been sitting in there for a while, it has no bubbles. I drop the whole body into the container and gently slosh it around so no bubbles are created. I use a big metal tweezers and pull the body out and place it on a cloth towel. Takes about 6.3 seconds per body. In the time it took to type this I could have done 5 bodies.


Pretty much the way i do it, quite efficient


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a small Lock N Lock container (they really do have a unique sealing and locking system) with Future in it. I attach an alligator clip from my "helping hands" to one of the screwposts. I dip the body holding it in the Future for 20-30 seconds, then I put the alligator clip with the body back into the helping hands and let dry.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

TJD241, where did you score the orange Ferrari 250 Testa Rosa body?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

RM... it's an MEV Maserati. nd


----------

